# Gum Arabic as an emulsifier?



## milo (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all  I've been looking into different ingredients to use as an emulsifier for a lotion recipe. Lecithin and gum arabic/acacia seemed promising, but do any of you have experience using either of these in your lotions? I can't find much info on how they should be used. What other natural emulsifiers can be used in lotions?


----------



## lsg (Jul 22, 2013)

I am not sure about "natural emulsifiers" but here are some links:

http://www.ehow.com/info_8242860_natural-emulsifiers-homemade-lotions.html

http://www.bioemsan.com/en/natural-...natural-emulsifier-consistency-regulator.html

http://www.aromantic.co.uk/buy-organic-natural-emulsifiers-cosmetic-skin-care-uk.htm


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 22, 2013)

An emulsifier molecule has to have a fat-loving (lipophilic) end and a water loving (hydrophilic) end. 

Gum arabic is a thickener, not an emulsifier because it is not lipophilic.

Lecithin is a co-emulsifier, which means you need a second emulsifier to make a stable emulsion. You will need to learn more about the HLB system to create a stable emulsifier combination using lecithin.

Susan Barclay Nichols is the go-to girl for all things lotion. See:
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=lecithin
and
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/04/surfactants-building-viscosity-creating.html

edit: Waxes (beeswax, candelillia wax, etc.) are lipophilic only. They can be used as thickeners in an oil-based product, but the mixture is not a stable emulsion -- a wax-thickened mixture will "break" unpredictably. Waxes simply can't bind the water and oil phases together like a true emulsifier can.


----------



## milo (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses  And thanks for further elaborating, DeeAnna. There's so much misinformation out there. It's dizzying! While I'm looking into hlb values, what other kind of emulsifier can be used with lecithin?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 22, 2013)

I am not any expert on the HLB system, so I can't give you a good answer. I know Susan has more information about HLB on her SwiftCraftyMonkey blog -- perhaps there is some info there that will be helpful???


----------

